# اخيييييييييييرا...اضخم ملف عن المضخات الهيدروليكيه .......



## سامى محمد الحسن (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم​
الاخوه الكرام رواد المنتدى ...بعد معاناه لاتصدق مع مواقع الرفع بما فيها مركز رفع الملفات من المنتدى ..تمكنت اخيرا بفضل الله من رفعه على احد المواقع ...اتمنى ان لايحدث اى عطل فى الرابط ليتمكن الجميع من التحميل ....

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء ​

للتحميل رجاءا اضغط على هنــــــا


----------



## ابراهيم الابياري (3 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
عمل رائع


----------



## قلب الأحبة (3 أغسطس 2007)

:12::12::12:

 أخ / سامى محمد الحسن



بارك الله فيك 
وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك 
وأعطاك من فضله ووسع لك زرقك

الملف مش جامد جدا بس 

ده سبور ستار ملف 

تسلم أيديك 
حرم الله جسدك عن نار جهنم وأدخل من أوسع أبواب جنته وكنا مع النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الفردوس الأعلى 

 اللهم آمين ​


----------



## taha hussein2000 (3 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## janiour (3 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر لك أخي سامي على هذا الكتاب و اعطاك الله من خزائن علمه ما تنفغ به هذه الامة 
وياريت أخي الكريم أن نتحصل على هذا الكتاب باللغة الفرنسية 
ووفق الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## وليد العبودي (3 أغسطس 2007)

ا اخي نعتز بيك وبجهودك الرائعة


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (3 أغسطس 2007)

ابراهيم الابياري قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> عمل رائع



شكرا اخى ...اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (3 أغسطس 2007)

ابراهيم الابياري قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> عمل رائع





قلب الأحبة قال:


> :12::12::12:
> 
> أخ / سامى محمد الحسن
> 
> ...



الاخ قلب الاحبه ....وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى ..وجعلنا مع نبيه الكريم فى الفردوس الاعلى ...


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (3 أغسطس 2007)

*شكرا لكل الاخوة الكرام ....
اخى janiour ساحاول ايجاد ملف باللغه الفرنسيه عن هذا الموضوع *


----------



## ENG_DR2000 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*اخ العزيز*

وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك 
وأعطاك من فضله ووسع لك زرقك


----------



## ENG_DR2000 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة فى التنزيل*

بارك الله فيك 
وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك 
وأعطاك من فضله ووسع لك زرقك ولكن اخ العزيز عندى مشكلة كبيرة وهى اننى لاالستطيع تنزيل هذا الملف المهم والذى احتاجه بشدة ارجو رفعه على موقع اخر وذلك لاننى عندما ادخل على الموقع القديم يعطى رسالة بان الملف تم حذفه ولك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الاستاذه زهور (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا بس ما عرفت انزله


----------



## fadi kabes (3 أغسطس 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## max mad (4 أغسطس 2007)

thank u
so so and so


----------



## م المصري (4 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mohamed_hassan (4 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لايعمل واشكر اخي سامي علي هذه المشاركه


----------



## عمر محمد3 (4 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه هو وجميع الكسلمين


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الباندويدث خلص لهذا الشهر 

أخي استخدم هذا الموقع: www.mediafire.com
أو www.zupload.com
أو www.mihd.net

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## salt (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة ممكن تحميل الملف مرة اخرى يبدو ان تاخرنا كثير 
و اسف على الازعاج


----------



## rwanm (4 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت يااخى الكريم لو تحمله ثانيه
وشكرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ياريت ياخى تحمل الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (4 أغسطس 2007)

*سيتم رفع الملف على موقع اخر انشاء الله*


----------



## hythamlion (4 أغسطس 2007)

نحن نتظرك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (4 أغسطس 2007)

*تعديل للرابط*

الاخوه الكرام :​ 
بعد التحيه والسلام 


هذا هو الرابط الجديد ...وانا اسف للعطل الذى حدث فى الرابط السابق 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MOVZDVBG​


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

محجوب .. ... شكراً لك


----------



## فرشى التراب (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## a7med3ly (5 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط بطل يشتغل


----------



## حسام جاسم (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز.


----------



## salahtpdc (5 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## lonly101 (5 أغسطس 2007)

كتاب مهم جدا ولكن للاسف الرابط لا يعمل فأرجو تحميله من جديد


----------



## za3boub (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررر اخى


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثمان (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلامو عليكو مشكور لاكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ba-mss (8 أغسطس 2007)

للاسف الرابط لايعمل الرجاءالتأكد منه


----------



## mohammadjaber (13 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك على حرصك ان توصل الملفات الينا و لكن هدا الربط انتهاء تفعيله مع خالص الشكر


----------



## طارق عودة (13 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم لا استطيع التحميل ارجو المساعده


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (14 أغسطس 2007)

ننتظر الرابط الجديد
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ شكرا .


----------



## wfayez (14 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط غير متاح الا بعد 23 يوم!!!!!!!


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (14 أغسطس 2007)

يا جماعه رابط الميجا ابلود يعمل بكفاءه وبارك الله في صاحب الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## ميدوأحمد (28 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك 
وأعطاك من فضله ووسع لك زرقك

الملف مش جامد جدا بس


----------



## silisee_mech (28 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Taha Al Taieb (28 أغسطس 2007)

:4: شكرا بس ما عرفت انزله


----------



## احلى مهندس عراقي (28 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxx mannnnn ro3aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## احمد مؤنس (28 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## عمر الحبوب (29 أغسطس 2007)

اقبل على النفس واستكمل فضائلها فانت بالروح لا بالجسم انسان


----------



## mr ali ali (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مع الأسف يا أخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## kiko110 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الرابط يعمل 100% ونحن نشكرك كثيرا وبارك الله فيك ونحن بأنتظار مزيدك


----------



## رياض ميكانيك (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سعيد الشايب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل
و بالنسبه للأخ ألى حمل الملف ممكن يقولنا كيف حمله


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## b_albabli (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط عطلان ولا يعمل والرجاء رفعة على موقع آخر ,,,, وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## malk110 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*[SIZE=+1]File Not Found[/SIZE]

*


----------



## malk110 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
هانغضل نقولك الرابط لايعمل لحد امتى ؟


----------



## القدسي2007 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و بامثالك


----------



## fifa (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط عطلان ولا يعمل وجزاك الله الف خير
اتمنى حد يقول رفعة ازاى هو كلام وبس علمونا لله زاى نرفعة مش كدة برضة


----------



## Amjad Ali (17 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز .. حاولت تنزيل الملف من الرابط ولكن File not found


----------



## gearbox (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند المالكي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamed55555 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء ان تعطينى رابط اخر اقدر على انزال الملف منه وهذا هو الميل الخاص بى او تبعتهولنا على المنتدى
nagy1975***********


----------



## ماهر نور (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

لك منا الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد الشايب (21 سبتمبر 2007)

االملف غير موجود


----------



## الثعبان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الملف غير موجود
الملف غير موجود
الملف غير موجود
الملف غير موجود
الملف غير موجود
الملف غير موجود
الملف غير موجود


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شايلين الملف :69:


----------



## م براق (23 سبتمبر 2007)

File Not Found
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمدالوزير (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا بس ما عرفت انزله


----------



## محمدالوزير (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
الرابط لا يعمل
هانغضل نقولك الرابط لايعمل لحد امتى ؟


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## super55591 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmad01 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
الرابط لا يعمل عندي في الامارات العربية المتحدة ؟


----------



## sapry313 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو بجد هايل بارك اللة فيك واكثر من امثالك يا رب امين لننهض ببلادنا واعدنا وطننا العربى للريادة يا رب نحن موحدين ومؤمنين بك يا رب الهم وفقنا وانصرنا ايمانا وعلما امين يا رب العلمين


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*ششششششكرا*

ااااالف شكر


----------



## م_أحمد بدري (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء ايجاد الحل وشكرا


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو ايجاد رابط بديل


----------



## المهندس ميجا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اوس ستار (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك وجعلك الله قرة عين لوالديك


----------



## mjdk2007 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

على ما يبدو ان معناتك اخي الفاضل مازالت مستمرة حيث ان الملف مرفوع غير موجود وشكرا لك على هذا الجهد.


----------



## المهندس ميجا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط لايعمل لرجو اعادة رفعه


----------



## ashraf reda (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مش شغال يا ريت يشتغل بقى


----------



## مهندس مصر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل رجاء أخى اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## Badridin (21 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## بطل العروبة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل الخير واعانك عليه


----------



## رافت احمد عبد الحى (5 أبريل 2009)

ارجو معرفة قوانين وحسابات مضخات الهيدروليك


----------



## رافت احمد عبد الحى (5 أبريل 2009)

يا ريت حد يعرفنى قانون حساب سعة المضخة


----------



## lah-mohamed (6 أبريل 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا اخيا


----------



## الرحاال (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوور اخوووي وجازاك الله عنا كل خير وانا كنت محتاج مثل هذا الملف اكثر مما تتصور


----------



## الرحاال (27 أبريل 2009)

الرابط شغال 100% وسهل التحميل شكرا اخي سامي على هذا المجهووود


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 أبريل 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ..............


----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 أبريل 2009)

*File Not Found*

File Not Found

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng gemy (30 أبريل 2009)

*File Not Found

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## hamadawa (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور علي مجهودك ولاكن الرابط لا يعمل 
من فضلك اذا لم يكن هناك اي تعب حمل الفيل مرة اخري برابط جديد لتعم الفائدة علي جميع الاخوة بالموقع


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة هذا الرابط يعمل جيدا 
أنا لسا منزل الملف حالا

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MOVZDVBG


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (5 مايو 2009)

الموضوع جميل ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## abdulrahmanelsousy (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الملف مش موجود
على الرابط


----------



## eng_sherif33 (18 مايو 2009)

File Not FoundFile Not FoundFile Not FoundFile Not Found


----------



## eng_sherif33 (18 مايو 2009)

File Not Found

The file you have requested could not be accessed because the file could not be found.


----------



## تمكروز (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور على الملف وجزك لله الف خير


----------



## طارق سليمان (18 مايو 2009)

megaupload not work in saudi arabia
you may use this link
http://ifile.it/0lktmju


----------



## طالب الميكاترونكس (18 مايو 2009)

اريد رابط من صاحب الموضوع
او من اي شخص 
ولاكن رابط صحيح

اتمنى من الاخوان اعطائي الرابط في اسرع وقت 

مشروعي محتصر على بعض المعلومات 

فيا اخوان لا تهملو ردي 

ارجوو الافاااده منكم


----------



## وائل عبده (19 مايو 2009)

الملف غير موجود يا هندسه فنرجو اعادة رفعه


----------



## يعقوب88 (16 مارس 2011)

بـــــــــــارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## eng. sameh (17 مارس 2011)

thank you very much my dear


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------

